# net/samba36 with support for Active Directory



## minimike (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi there

I need to have some Samba-installations there have support for active directory. The port net/samba36 is configured with ADS


```
stork# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for samba36-3.6.5:
     LDAP=on: With LDAP support
     ADS=on: With Active Directory support
     CUPS=on: With CUPS printing support
     WINBIND=on: With WinBIND support
     SWAT=on: With SWAT WebGUI
     ACL_SUPPORT=on: With ACL support
     AIO_SUPPORT=on: With Asyncronous IO support
     FAM_SUPPORT=on: With File Alteration Monitor
     SYSLOG=on: With Syslog support
     QUOTAS=on: With Disk quota support
     UTMP=on: With UTMP accounting support
     PAM_SMBPASS=on: With PAM authentication vs passdb backends
     DNSUPDATE=on: With dynamic DNS update(require ADS)
     AVAHI=on: With Bonjour service discovery support
     EXP_MODULES=off: With experimental modules
     POPT=on: With system-wide POPT library
     IPV6=on: With IPv6 support
     MAX_DEBUG=off: With maximum debugging
     SMBTORTURE=off: With smbtorture
```

But:


```
net ads join -U dhojnik 
Ignoring unknown parameter "realm"
WARNING: Ignoring invalid value 'ADS' for parameter 'security'
ADS support not compiled in
```

Also I have compiled security/heimdal before. On README.FreeBSD I didn't find any hint. What I've to do to get ADS support? Any help is welcome.

cheers
Darko


----------



## gkontos (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe this post can help you.


----------

